# Your favorite guitarists



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

So who are your favorite guitarists ?
Mine are:
- Steve vai
- Yngwie.J.Malmsteen
- Shawn Lane
- Guthrie Govan
Those players are my favorite guitarists at the moment.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

jani said:


> So who are your favorite guitarists ?
> Mine are:
> - Steve vai
> - Yngwie.J.Malmsteen
> ...


Who the hell are those people??? I like *Julian Bream





*
Oh wait, I see. This is the non-classical forum.

*DJANGO REINHARDT!!!!!





*


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry, i was raised with Pop culture!( rock/metal etc...)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Haha, well I was raised with classical and jazz as you can plainly see in my above post.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Actually, unlike you two, I was raised with all sorts of music! Actually, every kind you can find probably. But I stuck with classical.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Actually, unlike you two, I was raised with all sorts of music! Actually, every kind you can find probably. But I stuck with classical.


Good choice. Now leave the thread before we start making it go off topic!


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Good choice. Now leave the thread before we start making it go off topic!


*Salutes* Okey dokey.


----------



## Abracadabra (Jun 6, 2012)

I like the style of Jeff Beck.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Most of my favourites are from the rock/blues world - I love classical and jazz but the guitar is not exactly a favoured instrument in these cases (apart from some core works by Rodrigo and the jazz-rock/fusion/call it what you will output of Miles Davis and the Mahavishnu Orchestra).

If I had to choose five they would probably be Jimi Hendrix (undisputed no. 1 for me), Tony Iommi, Robert Fripp, Eric Clapton (at least for his work from The Yardbirds up to and including Derek & The Dominos) and Hubert Sumlin.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

robert pete williams and lenny breau are probably my very favorite guitarists. Then i'd say D'Gary, Tisziji Munoz, Ed Bickert, Duane Allman.
But also Marc Ribot, Roy Montgomery, Ted Greene, Peter Green, Sonny Greenwich, John Fahey, Davey Graham, John McLaughlin, El nino Miguel, Baden Powell etc. 
When i was fifteen i was into shred guitar (Vai, Satriani, Govan and similars) but now i hate it, but nothwistanding that i still admire the talent of guitarists like Allan Holdsworth, Scotty Anderson, Albert Lee, Jerry Donahue and their amazing technique.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Jimi Hendrix
Jerry Garcia
Bob Weir
Mark Knopfler
James Hetfield
David Gilmour 

just to name a half dozen...


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

As far as 'non-classical' goes

Lenny Breau
Wes Montgomery
Paco de Lucia
Al Di Meola
John Mclaughlin
Scotty Anderson
Brian Setzer
Marty Friedman
Dimebag Darrell
Johnny Marr
The Edge
Jimmy Page
Eric Clapton
Jimi Hendrix
Jeff Beck
Frank Zappa

To name a few


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Rivers Cuomo b*tches


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Richard Thompson
Leo Kottke
Michael Hedges
Bill Frisell
Scott Henderson
Tony Rice
Pat Metheny
John Scofield
Allan Holdsworth
Frank Zappa
Gary Green
Bert Jansch
Freddie King
Albert Collins
Adrian Belew
Mike Keneally
Robben Ford


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Matt Bellamy b*tches


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

My favourite guitarists at present include (in no order):
Tony Iommi
Ritchie Blackmore
Joe Satriani
Joe Bonamassa
John 5
Xuefei Yang (just discovered)

There are others but at present these are on top - though Iommi and Blackmore will never be shifted from joint first.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Santana. In the first three positions. And maybe in number four as well. Then Frank Zappa.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Not necessarily in this order, but as they come to mind:

Rock: Eric Clapton, Jimi Hendrix, Jeff Beck, Jimmy Page, Robert Fripp, Joe Walsh (James Gang), Randy California (Spirit), Frank Zappa, Jerry Garcia, Duane Allman, Ry Cooder, John Cippolina (Quicksilver Messenger Service), Mike Bloomfield.

Jazz: Jim Hall, Pat Martino, Barney Kessell, Wes Montgomery, Pat Metheney, John Scofield, Mike Stern, Johnny Smith, George Van Eps, Bucky Pizzarelli, Grant Green, Charlie Christian, Tal Farlow, Romero Lubambo, Baden Powell, Steve Khan.

Folk/acoustic: John Renbourn, Bruce Cockburn, Leo Kottke, John Fahey, Nick Drake, Donovan, Roy Harper, Robbie Basho, Steve Stills, Neil Young, Joni Mitchell, David Crosby.

Classical: Andres Segovia, Julian Bream, Christopher Parkening, William Kannengiser, John Williams, Sharon Isbin, Elias Barreiro, Leo Brauwer.

Rock/jazz fusion: Allan Holdsworth, Steve Morse, Terje Rypdal, Frank Gambale.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Moira said:


> Santana. In the first three positions. And maybe in number four as well. Then Frank Zappa.


How about Zappa's parody of Santana? The title is actually an afterthought, as the guitar solo was extracted from City Of Tiny Lights.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Ritchie Blackmore
Tony Iommi
Eric Claption
Robert Johnson
Randy Rhoads
Jimi Hendrix
Michael Angelo Batio
Eddie Van Halen


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Duos we'd like to see:
Jim Hall and Jimi Hendrix
Chet Atkins and Allan Holdsworth
George Van Eps and Sonny Sharrock


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Dave van Ronk
Leo Brouwer
Mikey (_kv466_)


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

Electric guitar: Jimi Hendrix (saw him 4/26/70) and Ritchie Blackmore (saw him with Deep Purple and Rainbow: met him while he was in Rainbow during the Dio era).

Classical: Eliot Fisk, Paul Galbraith, Jorge Caballero, Julian Bream, David Russell, and Kazuhito Yamashita, to name just a few.


----------



## Noak (Jul 18, 2009)

Derek Bailey
Masayuki Takayanagi
Taku Sugimoto
Keith Rowe
Jad Fair
Arto Lindsay
Michael Pisaro


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

shawn lane. /thread


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm going to try to "out-obscure" Noak, but those Japanese guys will be hard to top:

Sonny Sharrock
Fred Frith
Attilla Zoller
Eric Schoenberg
Tony McManus
Jesse Thomas
Vishwa Mohan Bhatt


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

For classical, gotta love Shin-Ichi Fukuda:

Shin Ichi Fukuda plays JS Bach Lute Suite No.4 BWV1006a Gavotte en Rondeau


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Alvaro Pierri, amazing sensibility:

Alvaro Pierri Recital part 3


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

some of the greatest jazz chord melodists ever

lenny breau









ed bickert









ted greene


----------

